# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Jaje na prednjem ili zadnjem sjedalu?

## Gabi25

Dakle, uskoro ću biti u situaciji da sam sama sa bebom od 2 mjeseca i da se trebamo prevesti na lokacije do cca 2 sata. Imamo Roemer sjedalicu i isofix bazu koju smo montirali iza suvozačevog sjedala pa je moja dilema sljedeća- kad budem sama u autu, tj. kad vozim- da li da montiram autosjedalicu na prednje sjedalo da beba bude kraj mene ili na zadnje sjedalo u isofix bazu pa da vozim sa onim ogledalom?

Trebam iskustva- što je sigurnije, što je praktičnije, kako će nam biti najzgodnije?

----------


## crnka84

Mislim da se ne preporuča vožnja na prednjem sjedalu ( dok se ne javi netko stručniji ), a ako se vozi na prednjem sjedalu obavezno isključiti suvozačev zračni jastuk ( ukoliko ga auto ima )...

----------


## crnka84

evo ovo sam iskopala na nekoj staroj temi: 

"Na prednjem suvozačkom sjedalu smije se voziti dijete do dvije godine  starosti u sjedalici okrenutoj suprotno od smjera vožnje ako vozilo nema  suvozački zračni jastuk ili je isključen."

----------


## Mojca

Mi došli na pregled AS s jajetom na suvozacevom mjestu i dobili preporuku da ju preselimo nazad, što smo i učinili.

----------


## deeeyoo

Inače sam isto mišljenja da je bebi iza mjesto, ALI u tom slučaju smatram da je ok da sprijeda sjedi. Lakše ti je držati ga u oku, smiriti ako plače, dudu dati, itd. Tako sam i ja svoje vozila kada sam bila sama s njima.

----------


## Gabi25

> evo ovo sam iskopala na nekoj staroj temi: 
> 
> "Na prednjem suvozačkom sjedalu smije se voziti dijete do dvije godine  starosti u sjedalici okrenutoj suprotno od smjera vožnje ako vozilo nema  suvozački zračni jastuk ili je isključen."


Znam da mora biti isključen zračni jastuk, to bi i napravili ukoliko bi ju vozili naprijed. Zanimaju me iskustva ostalih mama koje voze svoje bebe same i naravno, najbitnija mi je bebina sigurnost

----------


## ina33

Iza pa montiraj ogledalo, mora bit suprotno od smjera vožnje. Mislim da je to puno sigurnije. A mislim da će te i manje u vožnji ometat, nego da je stalna interakcija ako te beba stalno gleda, ovako je veća šansa da ćorne, po meni, nego da stalno ima svoju glavnu referentnu osobu na vidiku (kojoj može stalno upućivat "pritužbe", a iza ne vidi, pa se smiri) - ne znam koliko se ti sada uopće možeš uživiti u ta razmišljanja, ali to su moja iskustva. Iza ti je isto blizu, pogotovo ako je montiraš na sjedalo suprotno od vozača, odmah ti je tu, na dohvat. Opet, možeš i svaku pola sata stati ako baš bude neizdrživo. Moje ti je iskustvo iz brojnih vožnji od po pola sata, inače mala je bila hipotona tako da joj se nije milila sjedalica (hipertona leđa, hipoton trbuh, tako da bi se ona jedva čekala odvezat iz AS i "katapultirat" iz nje). Pa opet sve to skupa nama nije bilo tako loše, može se. Ljeti će ti bit i vruće djetetu u AS, ali ne smiješ po AS ništa oblagat unutar same AS, osim frotirne ljetne navlake. Ja sam, jer mi se činilo da je mala jedna voda u frotirnoj, bila dala iskrojit od plahte navlaku (a vidila i neke druge da su to radili),ali mi je daddy cool rekao ne smije se jer to nije atestirano u slučaju požara pa se dodatno lijepi po koži i opasnije je. Vratili smo frotir i upalili malo jaču klimu. Sve ti ovisi kakva će bebica bit, neke ćore, tako malo često ćore, a na povremeno plakanje ćeš morat sebe isključit (ako nije baš ono jako), uključit neku mjuzu, dat neki pacifier bebi (koji god, moja se tješila dudom i nekom krpicom) i beba će, vjerojatno, zaspati, a ti se koncentriraš na cestu. Sretno i ugodnu vožnju  :Smile: !

----------


## lukab

ja sam vozila malog od rođenja skoro uvijek sama u autu i bio je otraga, dijagonalno od mene, sa ogledalom da ga vidim... mislim da je to puno sigurnije nego naprijed cisto ako gledas statistike - puno veci postotak suvozaca strada nego drugih putnika...
osim toga naprijed ce te puno vise ometati u voznji, bit ces manje skoncentrirana, a ako beba place i zeli van iz autosjedalice ti ionako moras stat gdje god da sjedis (pored ili naprijed)... 
dakle moja preporuka - otraga definitivno...

----------


## bijelko

otraga jer nećeš doći u napast da ga pomaziš u vožnji već ćeš stati ako plače i treba ga smiriti. suvozačevo mjesto je po meni najopasnije, mislim da je i statistički tako. bolje da beba plače sad nego ja kasnije, to uvijek ponavljam dok cvili u autu

----------


## Charlie

Ja sam se cesto vozila sama s curama kad su bile bebe i vjeruj mi to je lakse nego kad su vece  :Smile:  Bebe u pravilu zaspu u voznji. Ako se uspijes tempirati tako da ju nahranis i krenes otprilike kad inace zaspi, ili mrvu prije toga, skoro sigurno ce ti zaspati u voznji.

Za poziciju potpisujem inu i Mojcu, ja sam ih uvijek vozila iza, iza suvozackog sjedala, i stavila sam si ogledalce. U toj poziciji mozes lako rukom dosegnut bebu da dodas dudu (ako ju imate, ja uvijek kad putujem sama s bebom imam pri ruci par duda da mogu ubacit novu ako prvu negdje zagubi) ili da ju pomazis...za bebu je sigurnije a ti ces se bolje skoncentrirati na voznju i gledanje pred sebe.

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala cure, točno mi je to trebalo- iskustva iz prve ruke, teorija o as je savladana i prije poroda :Smile: 
Naša curica obično zaspi u autu, tako je bar do sada bilo, znam da ce sve manje spavati kako bude rasla i da ce biti teze.

----------


## leonisa

uvijek zadnje sjedalo, iza suvozaca. ako ti je lakse, kupi i montiraj ogledalo za bebe.

----------


## kaina

> uvijek zadnje sjedalo, iza suvozaca. ako ti je lakse, kupi i montiraj ogledalo za bebe.


Statistika kaže da ako dođe do rometne (ne daj Bože nikome) da jemanje stradale djece koja su u AS iza vozača jer vozać refleksno izbegava moguću opasnost sa svoje strane (to su stotinke sekundi u kojima ne stigneš i ne možeš misliti) tako da je većina djece koja su iza suvozačevih sjedala bila ozlijeđena u prometnim nesrećama. Ako imate jedno djete bolje je iza vozača da sjedi.

----------


## andiko

zapravo je najsigurnije sjedalo srednje iza. ako u autu imas tu mogucnost. ja sam svoje dijete vozila u jajetu napred, jer sam imala auto s troja vrata i bilo mi je komplicirano. po gradu. za voznju od dva sata mi voznja djeteta na prednjem sjedalu nije opcija.

----------


## leonisa

znam dobro sto kazu statistike i da je srednje mjesto jos bolje i rijetko kome moguce, no kad je jedan vozac sam s djetetom, dovoljno je da stanem sa strane bez da izlazim iz auta i da joj nesto dodam. isto tako mislim da retrovizor ne vidi ogledalo iza mene.
no ne zelim razmisljati  statistikama, jer onda moram razmisljati ciji zivot od djece mi je vazniji, a to ne mogu, zar ne?

----------


## MarijaP

Cesto vidjam dekoncentrirane roditelje vozace s bebom naprijed. Petljanje oko djeteta dok vozis je u rangu s pisanjem sms-a dok vozis. Jedna me skoro pogodila, a u guzvi se nemas di maknuti. 
Stavi bebu iza i nek urla ako joj se urla. Nitko nije umro od tog.

----------


## Gabi25

Sad kad sam sve pročitala odluka je pala- vozit ću je iza suvozačevog sjedala u isofix bazi sa montiranim ogledalom.
Hvala svima još jednom na svim iskustvima i savjetima.

----------


## (maša)

Ja sam uvijek za vožnju djeteta iza.

Razlozi da ga mama vidi, doda nešto, umiri su meni minus.
Ako dijete krene plakati ili negodovati stati čim se može i vidjeti šro je. Do stajanja pokušati dijete umiriti pričanjem, pjevanje, muzikom..
Dijete naprijed zaokuplja pažnju a dovoljna je sekunda da ne gledamo ispred sebe.

----------


## sillyme

Ja samo isto potvrdjujem za voznju iza. Beba i kad je odozada dekoncentrira kad place a da je naprijed tek onda ne pazis na cestu i aute vec dajes dudu, pa trazis dudu po podu (ako beba ima dudu) ili igracke, svako malo je gledas i sl.
I definitivno, beba koja sjedi napred i vidi te puno zesce place jer te vidi i hoce da je uzmes i ne kuzi zasto ne mozes. Beba na straznjem sicu place jer joj je dosadno ili joj je dosta voznje, mozda i jer je sama ali po mom iskustvu puno bolje podnese put ako ja sjedim naprijed i ne vide me. Najgore mi je kad moram sjediti iza izmedju njih dvoje, to se uvijek pretvori u dramu.

----------

